# My diet pictures. Can you notice a difference?



## mrs_km

Im going to post 3 pictures. First one when I first started out dieting properly, second was a month after and the 3rd was yesterday. I have started Zumbering and started doing Zumba toning as well. Oh, and trying to do sit ups and doing squats at home. Besides walking, thats all the exercise I have been doing.

To date, I have lost 8lbs, 4 inches off waist and 3 inches off hips.

Be honest with your opinions. The only difference I see is my boobs are smaller lol.

11/12/11 180.6lbs



10/01/12 174.4lbs



01/03/12 172.2lbs


----------



## ILoveShoes

I can see a massive difference in your tummy! 
Well done :)


----------



## lorna84

I see a big difference, well done :flower:


----------



## mama_t

I see it on your tummy as well, good going :)


----------



## amberdawn723

I can see a difference!


----------



## magnolius

Yep! Good job.


----------



## mrs_km

Aww thanks :D. The stomach and hip/bum area is what I want to reduce!! :D :D :D


----------



## babydevil1989

def notice it on your tummy! well done xxx


----------



## Wantsabfp

of course u can tell. looking great already xxx


----------



## EngineerMom21

I see a difference! Great job :)


----------



## Cee108

Well done, you! And I can see a visible difference to the backside as well. You must be super toned to have lost so many inches but so little weight (that means you gained muscle to replace the fat - something I am aspiring to do!) And the good thing about such a weightloss is that it keeps off. 

^Okay, this speech was to motivate myself! I'm thinking of Zumba as soon as I hit the 3mth mark. Thanks for the motivation!


----------



## m0mmyCool

Thanks for the inspiration. I'm getting back on that treadmill!


----------



## WantingABubba

I see a big difference! You look amazing!


----------

